# what betta is this?



## sephnroth (Jul 30, 2013)

take a look: http://sdrv.ms/170i8eZ

I was browsing the local stores to see what were around and I saw this in one store. Its just labeled "female siamease fighter" - but it looks to me like a peaceful fighter.. betta imbellis. Am I right? 

I was a bit shocked because even their male fighters (which were definately splendens) were labeled.. peaceful community fish!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

To me she has too much color on her body to be imbellis. I believe she is a domestic splenden. She also looks to have too many rays in the dorsal and in the caudal.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

DAY 3

There is a great picture of a female imbellis by a local collector.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Looks like a "common"female betta.


----------



## sephnroth (Jul 30, 2013)

thanks both, I think I just got over excited, when I google beta imbellis all the longer ones with smaller fins show.. when its splendens all the fancies show, so i saw that in store and was like yay have i found an imbellis!?!

lol - thanks for clearing up


----------

